# Phoenix Sound in Accucraft Goose



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

I have equipped an Accucraft Galloping Goose, #2, with battery power and Spectrum radio control which has been entirely sucessful. I have now fitted it with a Phoenix 2K2 sound board, speaker etc and have come up with a question. The sound works very well in standard mode, ie applying power and getting the full array of sounds as it accelerates, cruises and stops. I now want to independently operate the bell and whistle from the radio control transmitter. I have the electronic speed controller attached to the throttle pins on the receiver in the Goose and have selected outputs on the receiver that I intend to use for the bell and whistle. This leads to my question; there are 3 wires coming from the connector I will attach to R/C receiver, in this case red, black and yellow; to which of the terminals on the sound board do I connect them? I have assumed black to ground, red to either 13 or 14, bell and whistle but where for the third wire? 
Tim
Sudbury
UK


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

What ESC are you using? Is it just an RC ESC? I don't think you can connect the Spectrum radio receiver directly to the sound card to activate the bell and horn. Typically radio receivers put out a 1000 to 2000 microsecond pulse that servos interpret as a position. Your ESC interprets this signal and sets motor speed forward/backward. The sound card requires drawing the bell or horn wire to ground to activate. There are some RC switches out there that would do the trick if your ESC is not for trains. Here is an example switch: http://www.dimensionengineering.com/PicoSwitch.htm 

russ 
www.cabcommand.com


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Russ, a clear explanation of an answer to my question. I've found a supplier of the PicoSwitch here in the UK, now to give it a try.

Tim


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2k2 can be programmed for either high or low activation, or by DCC activation vs. reed switches, and any combination of these as I remember. 
Of course you would need the programmer to do all of this.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Tim - The "2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss R/C" system can control your 2K2 any way you like. It is compatible with your Spektrum radio and you can manually operate the bell and whistle from the transmitter, and you can also use track magnets to trigger the sounds at pre-assigned locations via reed switches. Since sounding the whistle every time around the loop gets pretty annoying, the RailBoss allows you to program the track activated whistle to only operate a certain percentage of the time. Same location, just not every time (0%,25%, 50%, 75%, 100%). Or you can enable/disable the track magnet triggers any time from the transmitter. See www.GScaleGraphics.net for more info.


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Pikoswitches fitted and all working excellently, thanks Russ and Del I may well use your suggestion for the next project. 

what a great forum


Tim


----------

